# Lahore Pigeons



## oneonta157 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just purchased some nice Lahore pigeons a week ago. I am relatively new to the breed and was looking for some information about the breed. How are they as parents? Do they stay on the nest well? Does anyone have any available? Would be interested in getting some more. Any information would be great!


----------



## arsuyo (May 11, 2012)

As far as I know they are good parents. I have two pairs black and yellow. They are about to lay eggs. Can't wait to see how they will do as a parents.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

they are quiet birds and good parents


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

very sweet bird and calm bird....caring parents...i ve one yellow one silver


----------

